# Salmon



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a question, are there any Kings in the rivers around St. Ignace in the fall ? I hope someone replies because I love the UP and caught a lot of Kings there but haven't been there for several years . Thank you .


----------



## whiteymalone (Apr 11, 2021)

keyman said:


> I have a question, are there any Kings in the rivers around St. Ignace in the fall ? I hope someone replies because I love the UP and caught a lot of Kings there but haven't been there for several years . Thank you .


There's a creek not far from there that gets one of the biggest chinook plants in Michigan.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

whiteymalone said:


> There's a creek not far from there that gets one of the biggest chinook plants in Michigan.





whiteymalone said:


> There's a creek not far from there that gets one of the biggest chinook plants in Michigan.





keyman said:


> I have a question, are there any Kings in the rivers around St. Ignace in the fall ? I hope someone replies because I love the UP and caught a lot of Kings there but haven't been there for several years . Thank you .





whiteymalone said:


> There's a creek not far from there that gets one of the biggest chinook plants in Michigan.


Thank you, I never tried there but I may have too. I always went closer to St. Ignace, drive back to a parking area and fish a small creek/river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Maps are your friend. You can find out where road crossings are, which always allow wading Anglers access to rivers/streams. You can find public land vs private land. So many rivers, and streams that get some Salmon.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Maps are your friend. You can find out where road crossings are, which always allow wading Anglers access to rivers/streams. You can find public land vs private land. So many rivers, and streams that get some Salmon.


That's what I did to get started. Since then I have fished alongside some locals, shared some of our grilled up lunch because they were hungry. Now we're good friends and they help me and I help them. THAT to me is the best part of fishing and doing your own leg work. You may not get a fish doing all that leg work but it may pay off in other ways that I personally think are more valuable and rewarding.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

keyman said:


> I have a question, are there any Kings in the rivers around St. Ignace in the fall ? I hope someone replies because I love the UP and caught a lot of Kings there but haven't been there for several years . Thank you .


I might suggest,
Tom Hugglers 50 Michigan rivers and 50 MORE Michigan rivers. 
Very cool info that you aren't likely to get anywhere else these days. 

For what its worth, I spoke to guide last fall that works out of St Ignace. He told me if I want to catch Salmon he would take me out and we "might" hook a couple. 
On the other hand he said if I wanted to catch lots of fish he would take me out for Lake Trout and we would have a ball.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I moved up here in the spring of 2019 I'm an avid stream fisherman I'm an avid boat fisherman. I been fishing streams up here back in the '80s and '90s had phenomenal runs of steelhead and salmon they don't anymore I'm going to have someone call me a liar whatever unless they're live here they probably don't know what the hell they're talking about that being said I give an example the carp River get stocked with steelhead it doesn't have a phenomenal run not like it used to hardly any salmon run up that damn River. That's where stocking if you would come in handy there lot of rivers up there.Had natural runs all those Creeks that flow into lake Michigan, lake Huron all had nice salmon and steelhead runs sure there's probably a few salmon still run up there it's not like it used to they need to think about stocking those small Creeks . Okay I started fishing the Black River 20 years ago it had a phenomenal run of steelhead, sucks now what's changed the decline in the elwives the crashing of the elwives now they rebound but where the fish used to run they're not so much anymore wouldn't you restock them places. 

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

whiteymalone said:


> There's a creek not far from there that gets one of the biggest chinook plants in Michigan.


Yeah I know exactly what creek goes right there in St Martin's Bay problem with that Creek is I don't know how anybody fishes it with all the nets very skillful for the handful of people right there on that bridge with all the nets around there and they still managed to fish it yes they get a few fish there but it's real pain in the ass to fish with those nets now that might be your cup of tea not mine

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

